# Time to nail some Trout



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Why is it that during the week it's like pulling teeth to get me out of bed, but when fishing is on the agenda, I'm wide awake 30 minutes before the alarm goes off......
Since the rivers are blown out today, I've decided to brave the cold to hit Sunnybrook Trout Club for the day. Shouldn't be too many other anglers out since it's Sunday and chilly. The pressure should be down so I'm looking to have a great day catching Rainbow, Browns, Brooks and hopefully a Tiger Trout. 
Pictures to follow......


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nailed a ton of these guys today along with some Rainbows.....


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Fixing to go to Jefferson State Lake this coming weekend.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That is one beautiful trout! Nice!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like one heck of a brookie, nice catch!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. I was pulling these guys out using white zonkers. They put up a nice fight as well. The average length was approx 18- 20"s. 
Total blast as these were my first Brookies I've ever caught. Beautiful markings and colors....


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Used to have three in my river aquarium. They were gorgeous fish.


----------

